# Drayton Catfishing Tournament



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

_____________________________________________
*September 17th, 2011
Rod & Reel Rally Catfishing Tournament*
Hastings Landing Recreation Area
Downtown Drayton, North Dakota
12:00 pm - 6:00 pm
Cash prizes and a special $30,000 bonus for breaking the ND channel catfish record
The Red River of the North's only WHOPPER catfishing tournament
Call 701-454-6184 or 701-454-FISH
Go to http://www.draytonnd.com
Email [email protected]
Link to tournament page: http://www.draytonnd.com/AnnualEvents/R ... fault.aspx
Link to Drayton Riverfest page: http://www.draytonnd.com/AnnualEvents/D ... fault.aspx
Link to Drayton fishing page (if you want a link for last paragraph):
http://www.draytonnd.com/Recreation/Thi ... fault.aspx

_____________________________________________

Drayton's 11th annual Rod & Reel Rally Catfishing Tournament is coming up Saturday September 17th, 2011 from 12:00 p.m. to 6:00 p.m. at Hastings Landing Recreation Area in Drayton, North Dakota.

The Red River of the North's only WHOPPER catfishing tournament promises to be the best yet with cash prizes to be paid for the six largest catfish and largest slot catfish, plus a special $30,000 cash prize to be awarded to the angler who ends the tournament holding a new North Dakota record channel catfish.

We'll run a maximum of 60 boats. There must be at least 2 paid entries per boat, but each boat may carry as many entrants as it can legally hold. Early entry fee is $40 if postmarked by June 15. Regular entry fee is $50. Entry forms are available at Drayton's Red River Resort and Bait 701-454-6184 and at KXPO Radio 1340 AM in Grafton, ND (352-0431). Entry forms may also be downloaded at http://www.draytonnd.com. For information and fishing conditions, please call the resort, or the Chamber line at 701-454-FISH, or email [email protected].

Stay and enjoy the weekend's other Drayton Riverfest events too: street dance, parade, Supper at the Soddy, kids games and activities, Fireworks Extravaganza, and much more!

Sponsored by Drayton Community Chamber of Commerce and KXPO Radio 1340 AM.

If you haven't fished the Red River at Drayton lately, come check us out! We have a large concrete parking and loading area, new concrete riverbank walk, and a paved drive leading all the way up to street level. Fishermen will enjoy our fishing and boat docks and our brand new fish cleaning station with disposer and running water.


----------



## schultz345 (Jan 8, 2007)

it's a good time. went 2 years ago. had no idea what i was doing in that part of the river.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Your not alone... The river didn't even know what it was doing that time last year..................


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The tourney has moved to August 13th due to some flooding issues.

FYI


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The tourney has moved again to Sept. 17th due to more high water.

FYI


----------

